#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  What is the best CMS for create an online resume?

## grabcoder

I'm willing to create a personal resume site. But I'm confused to choose a suitable CMS. If anyone familiar with this or have experience about the online resume site, Please suggest me a suitable CMS?

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm willing to create a personal resume site. But I'm confused to choose a suitable CMS. If anyone familiar with this or have experience about the online resume site, Please suggest me a suitable CMS?



I think WordPress is the best platform for online resumes. There lots of resumes themes in WordPress where you can choose a suitable theme for your CV. Here you can check out the best WordPress Resumes Themes.

----------

